# Lets be smart about this season....



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Fellow bird chasers,

I have seen the affects of the net on my favorite fishing rivers, the over crowding, the trash, ext.....

Lets be smart about this season, I love hearing the stories, I love seeing the pictures, I look forward to them all. 

But as this site gets more and more popular lets try our best not to share locations of where we do our hunting, that info can be shared via PM's in my opinion. 

It is just as easy to say "Had a nice day in Northern Michigan" as it is to say, "boy my Uncle hunts Grouse at the Corner of Grouse Road and 23rd, in Ingham County"

We are a close nit community on this site, I just noticed 39 people viewing this page. Never know who is watching......

Keep the spots to yourself, it benefits both you and your fellow hunters.


Lets be smart about this season.

30 days and counting!


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

Probably not a bad idea. Not that I don't want to spark local economy, but I also don't want to be picking up MORE trash from my favorite covers!

***Edit: If I personally have never hunted with you, feel free to PM me with any GPS coordinates to your favorite covers. I promise, I'll only use the information for educational purposes!


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

Steelheadfred said:


> Fellow bird chasers,
> 
> 
> It is just as easy to say "Had a nice day in Northern Michigan" as it is to say, "boy my Uncle hunts Grouse at the *Corner of Grouse Road and 23rd, in Ingham County"*
> ...


Hey that's one of my favorite spots!


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

PahtridgeHunter said:


> ***Edit: If I personally have never hunted with you, feel free to PM me with any GPS coordinates to your favorite covers.


I would suggest sending them to me instead, Jay uses his power for evil....or picking up dudes. It's kind of a toss up really.:chillin:


----------



## wingshoot (Mar 25, 2004)

Funny,

I was just thinking about posting the results from last nights romp in the woods with Jess, but then I remembered that Fritz knows where I live:xzicon_sm 

seriously, i always get a sinking feeling when i drive up to my favorite covert and there is a vehicle there with a dog crate in the back.

on the other hand, on several ocasions I've been out hiking and found hulls that someone didn't clean up that turned me on to new shooting posibilities.


----------



## tanglewood (Jun 3, 2005)

Grouse camp really screwed up my favorite area to hunt in. I have been going up to this area since I was a kid and could always count on having the covers all to my self. Not anymore. Over the last couple of years I ahve been noticing more and more people bird hunting up there. Last year during the late season there were 4 or 5 groups parked at different places that I used to hunt. Been spending alot of time this year finding new areas to go to. 

There are alot of people that use this site and and now the place just gets hammered every weekend during the season.


----------



## colehatch (Jun 18, 2003)

Steelheadfred said:


> "boy my Uncle hunts Grouse at the Corner of Grouse Road and 23rd, in Ingham County"


Damn...I thought I was the only one who knew about this spot. :sad: 

Anyway, I couldn't agree more. I also enjoy chasing early season salmon with a flyrod in some off the beaten path (non hill-jack infested) areas and recently saw a guy hotspot a location....that sucks! Keep it to yourself because you never know who is watching and pulling out the map.


----------



## BarryPatch (Jul 21, 2004)

This season I'll be taking all my birdie pics in front of a blue blanket al-la Osama bin Laden. I don't want the autumn flora to give away my super secret location.:16suspect


----------



## BarryPatch (Jul 21, 2004)

wingshoot said:


> on the other hand, on several ocasions I've been out hiking and found hulls that someone didn't clean up that turned me on to new shooting posibilities.


I'm still a bit befuddled that some people who would never drop a soda bottle in the woods fail to pick up their hulls. If its plastic - it's litter. Although it can, as you point out, be kind of interesting.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

In addition to being careful about what we post, we should also stop and think when leaving a cover that has been productive. 

Yep, shotgun hulls are a dead give away that there must be birds there. So are feathers left in the parking area from a cleaned bird...and lots of vehicle tire marks, boot prints, food debris and litter, etc. 

These are all billboards to prospective hunters who don't know the area well. 

I try to park on the road, if at all possible, and usually down a ways from where we will actually be hunting.


----------



## Rugerdog (Sep 19, 2005)

Alright, Fred, JEEZE, I get it, OK? Man, how many ways are you going to tell me that I'm not invited to hunt with you? UNDERSTOOD!

You're just being mean now...

Agreed. I saw some out of staters in my covers last year (not that there's anything wrong with that). What was strange is that in my 12+ years of hunting Wayne County, it was the first time I had ever seen another grouse hunter...Yet, there they were, right at my 7 Mile and Woodward honeyhole...

That said, I love finding OLD hulls in the woods...Freshies, now, that's a different story...

My mind always drifts, and makes me think about those that walked there before me...


----------



## festeraeb (Sep 4, 2005)

I am not afraid to post it here are my 3 favortie place. They always produce birds for me. The scenery is beautiful and I feel the area should be shared by many.

1st place N42.58.890 w83.45.435

2nd Place N43.36.091 W83.53.686

3rd place N43.00.020 W83.39.234


Hope everyone enjoys the spots i will see you out there.

Thom


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Rugerdog said:


> ...Yet, there they were, right at my 7 Mile and Woodward honeyhole...


Lon I don't think those were grouse that you saw hanging around on the corners there!! The mini-skirts and fishnets should have been your first clue.





festeraeb said:


> I am not afraid to post it here are my 3 favortie place. They always produce birds for me. The scenery is beautiful and I fee the area should be shared by many.
> 
> 1st place N42.58.890 w83.45.435
> 
> ...



Actually the bird numbers are a little better further west of your first waypoint... I would suggest [SIZE=-1]Kazakhstan [/SIZE]as a starting point!


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

.....a "Michigan Militia" sign instead of the M-S grouse camp sign ??


then again........that too might bring a crowd

:SHOCKED:


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

With our usual upland fashion we have managed to get off the track a bit!

I think Fred and others have made valid points! 

Yes we are hunting a renewable resource, but the internet variable cannot be underestimated!!! 

This site has grown exponentially over the years...I am sure there are as many lurkers present in a given 2 hour stretch of the day as we had in total members 4 or 5 years ago!


----------



## festeraeb (Sep 4, 2005)

NEMichsportsman said:


> Actually the bird numbers are a little better further west of your first waypoint... I would suggest [SIZE=-1]Kazakhstan [/SIZE]as a starting point!


Kazakhstan?????? Maybe my gps software is off...I am pretty sure you can see the hooters sign from there lol


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Geez and I was looking forward to checking out all of the new spots this fall from people posting their GPS coordiates to all of the best covers! Thank a lot Fritz!! :banghead3  :irked: :tsk: :shhh:  :lol: :lol: :evilsmile :evilsmile


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

Steelheadfred said:


> Fellow bird chasers,
> 
> I have seen the affects of the net on my favorite fishing rivers, the over crowding, the trash, ext.....
> 
> ...


Fritz,

Good points but, based on what I have seen this summer I am not so sure we are going to have to worry about it. I have been very disappointed in what I have seen so far and so have many others I converse with, all over the state. I won't get too discouraged yet but, if Oct. is this slow I maybe going to Wis. or just head out west for a while.


----------



## HarleyP (Mar 4, 2004)

I agree 100% with you Fritz, even giving out minimal info on location can hone alot of people to the area. 

I really don't mind hunting the same spot as other people but let them find the places by burning gasoline and boot leather like most of us do here.

Loose lips sink ships.


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

everyone that posted was new at some time... be careful not to become such a cult that we may miss out out on new memebrs that have alot to offer... without mentioning names there is a waterfowl site that was at one time was a great site... not so much today... it takes over 13 hours to drive through our state... what would help more than anything would be if everyone only took one bird out of every covey in a year.... and I don't mean personally but per hunting party... with all the birds most have been moving this yr I don't think saying Gladwin or Schoolcraft would be a give away... just my two cents...


----------

